# air out take or fresh air



## djsmokey (Jan 11, 2007)

i was just wondering which was more important air out take from your grow room or fresh air into the room because i have an air extracter and was thinking of putting by the window and then just crackin the door to let the air out.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 11, 2007)

fresh air is important to bring in fresh supplies of c02, the more co2 the plant has the more it will grow. and taking air out of the room helps keep temps within acceptable ranges for the plant. 
so to answer your question, they are BOTH equally important.


----------



## Hick (Jan 11, 2007)

"flow through" ventilation is your goal. Fresh(cool, co2 enriched) air in...stale(hot) air out.
Forced extraction from the room and "passive" intake is pretty common practice. Running the extraxtion fan forces fresh air to be taken in from somewhere. You won't be able to form a vacume, by makeing "intake" air readily available will allow your extraction fan to operate efficiently.


----------



## I EAT WEED (Feb 12, 2007)

So you think it is necessary to have a fan blowing air into the room, as well as a fan exhausting the air out?  Would it be bad practice to have a box with a fan inside, blowing air around the plants and to have the only hole in the box on the top with one of those squirrel cage guys exhausting all the heat?


----------



## cjf2612 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a 80mm cmf sucking air in whilst using two 80mm cmf's as exhaust. only just set it up that way but so far so good.


----------

